# Platte River fishing opportunities



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

I may be coming up with a friend for a weekend at a cabin near Honor Michigan, and I was hoping to get some info on some fishing opportunities in the area. I'll either be wading/shore fishing or I may bring my kayak if the river is navigable/not too many rapids. Would it be worth bringing up the Kayak? Is there any lakes in the area worth stopping at? I wouldn't mind fishing some flat water as well, I've just been trying to fish moving water more and the Platte is right in town. I'll most likely be fishing for smallies/pike but I wouldn't mind bring up a fly rod for trout if they're available. Any information you guys can provide would be much appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Platte is floatable. Upper is challenging float and great trout fishing, lower is easy float and should be smallies and pike around. I live on the upper and will be wading with custom spinners for trout this afternoon! Special hook regulation here is single 3/8" hook. Still some steelies around too, good luck!


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there a good bait shop in the area that you could recommend? How's the river flow? I'm going to be probably soloing at least one day so I'll need to paddle up river in that case. Any good launch points? I'll probably stick to bass and pike but just out of curiosity, is the trout fishing worth putting a day into if you're not local? Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the help.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

a lot of gas stations and such have a small bait and tackle selection but backcast fly shop would be your best bet for a good selection of stuff unless you go into TC. anything downstream from Platte Lake is pretty easy to kayak. it gets tighter, slimmer, and brushier as you go up. i cant imagine paddling upstream very far. you may be able to talk to one of the canoe rental places for car spotting or to be honest i may even be able to help you there depending on the day and time. its a very shallow and clear river so bring your light line. if you wanted to fish flat water and a river then you can do that all in the same float on the Platte. check a map and you'll see it flows into and out of Platte Lake and then into and out of a nice little lake called Loon Lake. plenty of good fishing opportunities along that stretch.


----------



## seabee8782 (Jul 25, 2008)

ogie said:


> Is there a good bait shop in the area that you could recommend?.



Tag limit outdoors right in honor


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Backcast is a great shop and lots of other decent ones like tag limit and Stapleton's. You won't be able to row upstream much upstream of Platte lake but the trout fishing is worth it, moved some big ones yesterday. I may be able to help with spotting if I'm not working as well.


----------

